# Hard start after warm



## shizcol (May 10, 2013)

Hey guys i bought a older model riding mower and it has a 18 hp twin briggs stratton and i am having issues starting the mower after its been usd for a bit. I ran out of gas with it today and i refueled and when i went to start it it had a hard time to turn. I had to jump it with my car. Is this a charging issue or something with the battery? Maybe a compression issue? The battery is new.


----------



## Austrac (Aug 10, 2011)

Without knowing more about the age, model or looking at it, Sounds like it needs a good service. I would be checking the starter and starter cables and getting the battery checked, Ive seen plenty of brand new ones that arent any good. 

I would also take the plugs out & turn the motor over by hand to make sure its not seizing up and putting too much load on the starter.

It could take some starting after it ran out of fuel to get the fuel pressure back up and primed and the fuel pick up could be blocked or partially blocked from sediment in the bottom of the tank. 

I would change the fuel filter now that its been run dry and make sure the fuel line isnt blocked, I would also change or at least clean up the spark plugs and points and go from there, check spark etc and make sure the fuel pump is operating properly. Also give the air intake/ throttle body a good clean with carby or throttle body cleaner (Be careful when doing this.) Possibly check the valve adjustment.Start with the basics and go from there.


----------



## shizcol (May 10, 2013)

I got it to start and i used it again after but it almost seems the starter has a drag maybe? Its a 1989 riding mower. The motor has been changed oil, new plugs, carb could be cleaned tho. Could it be a starter issue? Its a briggs and stratton 18hp twin cylinder. I will get the model number just to be sure


----------



## Austrac (Aug 10, 2011)

Shes pretty old, could be the starters nearly gone. 

First check the connections & battery leads , if they are rusty, damaged etc change them, it may also be well worth taking them all off cleaning the connections. 

other wise get the starter to an auto elec to bench test it.


----------



## shizcol (May 10, 2013)

I just went out to the tractor and it turnes over nice and fast and fired right up. I think it is more when the motor is hott. Well not overheating hot but hot to the touch. Cant get the numbers off the engine right now cause its dark but the engine says briggs and stratton twin 2 i/c pressure sure?


----------



## Austrac (Aug 10, 2011)

I would be looking at the valve adjustment first.

Ive heard a few people talk about vapor locks etc, but i definely adjust the valves first port of call.

Could also be magneto etc when hot fails to work.


----------



## shizcol (May 10, 2013)

yeah ive heard about these engines being known for issues like this.. i may just have someone take it in and have at it.. im not very good with small engines and may make it worst lol.. are the valves hard to adjust?


----------



## Austrac (Aug 10, 2011)

Ive never done them on that particular engine but generally adjusting valves is straight forward. im sure if you "you Tube" it there will be heaps of examples on that motor or similar motor?

It wouldnt hurt to let your local expert have a look at it, we are really drawing straws without being to look it over.


----------



## shizcol (May 10, 2013)

Yeah definately


----------



## shizcol (May 10, 2013)

Took the "new" battery back to my auto parts store to have it checked and to find out it is junk... 4th time these batteries do this. Can anyone suggest a good battery to buy for a 18hp twin engine? What crankig amps and what brand? The battery i had was a evercraft 340 cca


----------



## Austrac (Aug 10, 2011)

Im in Australia so cant help with your local brands and im not sure what amps etc you need. 

I just put a new one in my 4wd, its called an Amaron, they have flouro green casings and are made in India. I was reluctant because other than rugs, curry & some beautiful women ive rarely seen anything decent come out of India. It came highly recommended by my auto sparky so gave it a try and its a ripper of a battery. Apparently they crank higher than their rating and have been outlasting other brands.


----------



## shizcol (May 10, 2013)

Lucky find lol. I wish they had a bad ass battery around here. All i have found is 340 cold cranking amps


----------



## shizcol (May 10, 2013)

I put the new battery in my mower and it works fine now. I can mow with it for hrs and it will start right up. I do however need to do something about the fuel delivery. I think after it gets warmed up and has been run a while like it starves for fuel. It will spit once in a while like its got a clog somewhere.


----------



## nev (May 7, 2011)

Yes check your grounds. My sons cub cadet 111 had that problem I ran a ground to the starter, cut out the middle man so to speak. It cranked twice as fast after that. O, yes it has an 18 hp briggs in it!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Glad to hear you got it going again.


----------

